# Bear First Strike XLR Information



## hrtlnd164 (Mar 22, 2008)

1993... https://www.thefreelibrary.com/Bear+catalog+1993.-a013857053


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Thank You for the link.


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Looks to be a 1993 new never been shot Bear First Strike XLR RH 27" 50# Serial # 1003282.
Are any of you fellows Bear collectors with any interest?


----------



## RgrRgrSexNDngr (Dec 30, 2017)

I'd be interested. Got any pictures of it?


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Here is some pics.


----------

